# The "How many times did KindleBoarders watch It's A Wonderful Life?" Thread



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I admit it. I'm an _It's a Wonderful Life_ junkie. I will watch it every time it's on this season. Partly because my evil twin Bitsy thinks one of these times Clarence is going to say "screw it" and let George drown.  But mostly because I love, love, love Jimmy Stewart in general and the movie in particular. Don't share my enthusiasm? That's fine, there's nothing that EVERYONE likes, and I'll try not to let it influence future moderation. 

Soooo....It's on tonight! First time this season. 8 PM EDT NBC; might be a local broadcast. I'm going to watch, for sure....who's with me? If you watch half or more of _it's a Wonderful Life_ any time this season, post it to this thread! Also, discussion, trivia, etc... Maybe it'll just be me and Bitsy having a discussion, but that's ok...  (Shhh, Bitsy, it hasn't even started yet.)

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Goodness, I sure hope it's on Netflix. If it is, I'll be watching it tonight. I have at least three copies of it, but my DVD player isn't hooked up.

My daughter got me an _It's a Wonderful Life_ village for Christmas last year and I planned to put it up tonight. Does that count if I can't watch it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooooooh, I want one!  Pictures!!!!!

I've got a Trivia book.  I think I'll get it out.  Maybe we'll have trivia while we watch...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's not on Netflix!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's on Prime, but only for purchase at $9.99

http://www.amazon.com/Its-A-Wonderful-Life/dp/B001M432XA/ref=sr_1_1?s=instant-video&ie=UTF8&qid=1354410625&sr=1-1&keywords=it%27s+a+wonderful+life

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's on Prime, but only for purchase at $9.99
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Its-A-Wonderful-Life/dp/B001M432XA/ref=sr_1_1?s=instant-video&ie=UTF8&qid=1354410625&sr=1-1&keywords=it%27s+a+wonderful+life
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, I saw that. But considering I already have three copies, I think I'll see if I can hook up my DVD player instead.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, I saw that. But considering I already have three copies, I think I'll see if I can hook up my DVD player instead.


 

Probably the right thing to do...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just hooked up the DVD player in my bedroom and got the movie running. YAY! See you in a few minutes when I get my netbook up and running.

Stupid me. I've got a portable DVD player sitting right next to me under the Kleenex box. Bah! Humbug. Be right back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What part are you up to? I'll catch up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry!  Harry and wife Ruth just got off the train....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The broadcast version we're watching has commercials...so we may get out of synch!

Here's a short trivia contest:
http://www.destinationhollywood.com/movies/iawl/triviatest_content.shtml

Even hubby got 7/8 correct...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

George just got to Mary's house.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The broadcast version we're watching has commercials...so we may get out of synch!
> 
> Here's a short trivia contest:
> http://www.destinationhollywood.com/movies/iawl/triviatest_content.shtml
> ...


Missed the second question.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

if we ring enough bells, will i get some wings?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

telracs said:


> if we ring enough bells, will i get some wings?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

We are watching it now, flipping back and forth to the Nebraska/Wisconsin Big 10 Championship football game...

We already watched it once last weekend on DVD.  Am I winning?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> We are watching it now, flipping back and forth to the Nebraska/Wisconsin Big 10 Championship football game...
> 
> We already watched it once last weekend on DVD. Am I winning?


Maybe we'll concede .5 because you're flipping.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It always bothered me that Potter got that $8,000 that Uncle Billy lost.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, that always bothered me, too....

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Only part of the movie I don't like.  Potter gets away with stealing the money...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, now they're all singing Auld Lang Zyne and I'm tearing up. Not that I haven't seen this movie a hundred times.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me, too.  I always start when they read Sam Wainwright's telegram...

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

*sniffle*  Clarence gets his wings and they all live happily ever after (except for nasty Mr. Potter)...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Missed the second question.


I would have gotten that one wrong except hubby commented on the year when they started showing George's life; he always tries to put things in a historical timeline...and then looks for anachronisms...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> *sniffle* Clarence gets his wings and they all live happily ever after (except for nasty Mr. Potter)...


It always ends the same way...but I keep watching just in case.

"Attaboy, Clarence!"

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

don't forget the *wink*!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It always bothered me that Potter got that $8,000 that Uncle Billy lost.


nah.... in january the bank examiner shows up and figures out potter stole the money and off he goes to jail.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> nah.... in january the bank examiner shows up and figures out potter stole the money and off he goes to jail.


Yay!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> nah.... in january the bank examiner shows up and figures out potter stole the money and off he goes to jail.


I like this....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I would have gotten that one wrong except hubby commented on the year when they started showing George's life; he always tries to put things in a historical timeline...and then looks for anachronisms...
> 
> Betsy


I did that, too, but I tried to do the math in my head instead of on the calculator sitting right beside me. 



telracs said:


> nah.... in january the bank examiner shows up and figures out potter stole the money and off he goes to jail.


I like it!

So, who's going to let me know when it's on again since I don't have regular TV.

And since I don't get ABC Family, I'll be making a stack of DVDs to watch; Christmas movies and specials, not to mention the Potter movies. It's going to be a wonderful life for the next 23 days.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I missed this first showing -- of a bazillion or two this season, I'm sure -- but I aced the quiz. 

And I agree that Potter ("warped and frustrated old man") will get his comeuppance after the whole town tells the bank examiner about Potter.  Heck, he was there donating to the 'cause too!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I did that, too, but I tried to do the math in my head instead of on the calculator sitting right beside me.
> 
> I like it!
> 
> ...


My thought was: War started in '39, Harry was already senior enough to be commanding troops a bit, but not senior enough to be behind the lines directing things. That only made one date reasonable for his HS grad year.

It'll be on a bazillion times -- I think TBS owns it so check there. TVGuide.com may help.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've seen the movie about 8-10 times, and a couple of years ago, I saw a live stage performance of a musical adaptation. I love the story.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't think we get it repeated _quite_ so often in the UK, though I expect it'll be on a few times over the holiday period. The only way we can get it on DVD is an import and that can be a bit expensive.

Having said that, I must have watched it a more times than I realised, as I aced the quiz!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I watched it too.
And yes I also am addicted to this movie (as I am to Meet John Doe).
I got all the questions right - remembered that the tombstone had 1919 on it and Harry would have died at 9 so in 1928 he was 18, the right age.
While I hate to think of Potter getting by with keeping the money, I also have heartburn knowing that all those "little people" won't get their money back that they donated for George.  Actually their donations probably won't make the $8,000 amount.  But then Wainwright authorized $25k, so George has nothing to worry about.

But then I don't over-think this movie, just enjoy it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I also have heartburn knowing that all those "little people" won't get their money back that they donated for George. Actually their donations probably won't make the $8,000 amount. But then Wainwright authorized $25k, so George has nothing to worry about.


I don't know that. My feeling has always been that once Wainwright authoried $25K, the folks got their money back, best it can be determined. I don't think George would do it any other way....  Or they used it for some town project.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Believe it or not, I've never seen the movie!  Though I don't watch much tv other than news and the occasional documentary.  I've actually thought about canceling my cable service and joining the people who get their entertainment via Netflix or Prime.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Believe it or not, I've never seen the movie! Though I don't watch much tv other than news and the occasional documentary. I've actually thought about canceling my cable service and joining the people who get their entertainment via Netflix or Prime.


Canceled mine months ago and I don't regret it at all. I also have Hulu Plus for the three or four current shows that I like to watch. Netflix has a good selection of documentaries. I watch Netflix a lot more than Prime because Netflix saves my place and Prime doesn't. Hulu doesn't either. If I'm watching a series, I have to remember where I left off with Prime even if I buy an instant video.

There are news channels available, too, through Roku.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It's a Wonderful Life is no longer shown as often on television as it was before enforcement of that derivative copyright. NBC is licensed to show the film on U.S. network television, and traditionally shows it twice during the holidays, with one showing on Christmas Eve.

this was the entry in Wikipedia.  I thought I remembered some "issue" about ownership and the declining number of times it is shown each year.  One of the few old films not owned by Turner.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

I A) have also never seen the film and b) dropped cable and don't miss it at all.

I'm a sucker for _A Christmas Story_, personally.

Bit of trivia concerning the topic at hand: there's a scene where a drunk goes stumbling away from the main character, and off-camera we hear a bunch of trash cans and such fall over. That wasn't written in. A worker on-set knocked over a bunch of stuff at that exact moment, but the effect worked so well they not only kept in in the final cut, but gave him a $10 bonus for improving sound quality.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jonathan C. Gillespie said:


> I A) have also never seen the film and b) dropped cable and don't miss it at all.
> 
> I'm a sucker for _A Christmas Story_, personally.


Me, too. DD got me a tshirt that says, "You'll shoot your eye out." I try to watch the marathon on Christmas Day, but my family keeps turning off the TV. Now I've got the DVD so I can watch it in peace on my portable.



> Bit of trivia concerning the topic at hand: there's a scene where a drunk goes stumbling away from the main character, and off-camera we hear a bunch of trash cans and such fall over. That wasn't written in. A worker on-set knocked over a bunch of stuff at that exact moment, but the effect worked so well they not only kept in in the final cut, but gave him a $10 bonus for improving sound quality.


Interesting. That's a great moment. "I'm all right!" $10, huh?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jonathan C. Gillespie said:


> I A) have also never seen the film and b) dropped cable and don't miss it at all.
> 
> I'm a sucker for _A Christmas Story_, personally.


Every time _anyone_ in our family gets any sort of recognition, even of a minor sort, someone will say to him, "Congrats on the Major Award." And some one else will probably ask if it was a leg lamp.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never watched _A Christmas Story_. The synopsis never interested me....I'll probably watch it eventually.

_Miracle on 34th Street_ and _Scrooged_ tie for my next favorites.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've never watched _A Christmas Story_. The synopsis never interested me....I'll probably watch it eventually.
> 
> _Miracle on 34th Street_ and _Scrooged_ tie for my next favorites.
> 
> Betsy


The first time I watched it was because my brothers insisted. . . . .it's really goofy. . . but hysterically goofy. A 'so bad, it's good' kind of thing. 

Ah, but now you've invoked _Miracle on 34th Street_. ("I believe, I believe. It's silly, but I believe. Stop Mr Fred Stop!") I certainly hope you're talking about the original and not that ridiculous remake they did a while back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah, but now you've invoked _Miracle on 34th Street_. ("I believe, I believe. It's silly, but I believe. Stop Mr Fred Stop!")


Hubby likes any movie with a character named Fred. 



> I certainly hope you're talking about the original and not that ridiculous remake they did a while back.


Well, d'oh.

Betsy


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

When I was little I wore out a VHS copy of the movie, my mom would have to hide it from me or I would watch it all year round. I read in Jimmy Stewart's bio that the movie didn't really do anything box office wise it wasn't until someone found it trying to find stuff to play on TV that it became a hit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's true.  

More trivia:
It cost 3.7 million to make and only earned 3.3 million.  It was both Frank Capra and Jimmy Stewart's first movie after the war.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Definitely the original _Miracle on 34th Street_ and I also love Alistair Sim's _A Christmas Carol_.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I always have to watch _White Christmas_ at least once during the season, preferably while wrapping gifts.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

LaRita said:


> I always have to watch _White Christmas_ at least once during the season, preferably while wrapping gifts.


Love the music in that one, also love Holiday Inn. So many good old Christmas movies


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Believe it or not, I've never seen the movie!


I believe you. I've never seen it either. I doubt I ever will.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen the whole movie: I've seen bits and pieces from time to time, but it's obviously never pulled me in like it has many others.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I have always assumed I would be executed if I admit that I dislike the movie and its theme. I may have at some point in my life watched the whole thing, but I honestly don't remember being able to make it through the whole thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's all right, Jeanne, we like you anyway.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Definitely the original _Miracle on 34th Street_ and I also love Alistair Sim's _A Christmas Carol_.


Me, too. And there's a radio broadcast of A Christmas Carol that they play on Christmas Eve here that I always listen to.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a recording of Patrick Stewart doing a one man show of _A Christmas Carol_. It's brilliant.

Ah -- here it is: 

There's also a DVD of the one man stage show.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a recording of Patrick Stewart doing a one man show of _A Christmas Carol_. It's brilliant.
> 
> Ah -- here it is:
> 
> There's also a DVD of the one man stage show.


I've seen him live 3 times.

Fifth row center once. Incredible.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> I have always assumed I would be executed if I admit that I dislike the movie and its theme. I may have at some point in my life watched the whole thing, but I honestly don't remember being able to make it through the whole thing.


After years of running out of the room when this was on as a kid, I finally forced myself to watch it. I have resumed running out of the room. I've never analyzed it, but I just don't like this film.

My wife feels the same way about _Christmas Story_ so we never watch either of these, despite the fact I like that one.

We just finished watching the Santa Clause trilogy, which my kids love. We've also broken out my DVD of Charlie Brown Specials. If only I had the Claymation Christmas special on DVD, I'd be really happy. I love those singing camels, and YouTube doesn't do them justice.

Another overhyped Christmas movie IMHO, is _Elf_. I know a lot of people who love this one. I don't.

But then again, I consider _Gremlins_ and _Die Hard_ some of the best Christmas movies ever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Martel47 said:


> But then again, I consider _Gremlins_ and _Die Hard_ some of the best Christmas movies ever.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who considered _Die Hard_ a Christmas movie...

Betsy


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

My husband and I watch Die Hard every year for Christmas, love it! Recently while watching The Princess Bride I realized it's a Christmas movie too


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Kristine McKinley said:


> My husband and I watch Die Hard every year for Christmas, love it! Recently while watching The Princess Bride I realized it's a Christmas movie too


okay, i can understand die hard as a christmas movie, but princess bride? that i don't see.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

welll...it might be a stretch since they never say anything in the actual movie, but there are Christmas decorations in the boys room and the houses outside his window have Christmas decorations. I really just love the movie so find reasons to watch it. At least in Die Hard he says now I have a machine gun ho ho ho


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We always save "It's a Wonderful Life" for Christmas Eve. It's one of my all-time favorites.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It always bothered me that Potter got that $8,000 that Uncle Billy lost.


Ah, don't worry... here's the "lost ending" where Mr. Potter gets his due! 

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/its-a-wonderful-life-lost-ending/278730/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We always save "It's a Wonderful Life" for Christmas Eve. It's one of my all-time favorites.


It's_ A Christmas Carol _for me on Christmas Eve.



> Ah, don't worry... here's the "lost ending" where Mr. Potter gets his due!
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/its-a-wonderful-life-lost-ending/278730/


Thanks, Harvey. I feel so much better now.


----------



## harrisonbooth (Oct 29, 2012)

I usually end up watching It's A Wonderful Life at some point over the season, and each time it only seems like 5 days since I last saw it.

My main essential viewing is Muppet Christmas Carol and Brazil.  That covers both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I think that I have watched it every year except the last two years. (Not sure why)  But it is a lovely story.  I also love James Stewart (Alfred Hitchcock obsessed, as well).


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I do enjoy "It's A Wonderful Life," but once every year or two is enough for me.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Somehow I've managed to not see any of the half dozen classic Christmas movies mentioned here.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Somehow I've managed to not see any of the half dozen classic Christmas movies mentioned here.....


I've been so busy, I've forgotten to watch any of them except _It's a Wonderful Life._


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just watched _You've Got Mail_ part of which takes place at Christmas. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just watched _You've Got Mail_ part of which takes place at Christmas.
> 
> Betsy


Absolutely right! Definitely a Christmas movie.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

I've lost count of the number of times I've watched 'It's a Wonderful Life' Never really grow tired of it. Watched it last week, actually. It aired on Sky Movies Classics, I think.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Listening to Christmas music and Judy Garland started singing Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas, which reminded me of Meet Me in St. Louis. There's a Christmas scene in that movie and considering it also brought us that song surely it could be considered a Christmas movie.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's all right, Jeanne, we like you anyway.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Ya, well, you're just saying that because you know I feel like crap. 

There are Christmas movies I like. (Don't faint) The Patrick Stewart version of _A Christmas Carol_ actually retains much of the dark theme of the original novella. The Mary Steenburgen movie,_ One Magic Christmas_ is very good, but a lot of young kids would find it disturbing so not necessarily for kids. For kids, amazingly enough the Disney _Mickey's Christmas Carol_ is not painful for adults to watch and is a great choice for kids.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stephen_Melling said:


> I've lost count of the number of times I've watched 'It's a Wonderful Life' Never really grow tired of it. Watched it last week, actually. It aired on Sky Movies Classics, I think.


That's the spirit! Add another one to the count.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Every time _anyone_ in our family gets any sort of recognition, even of a minor sort, someone will say to him, "Congrats on the Major Award." And some one else will probably ask if it was a leg lamp.


Did you see this Halloween costume?










Josh is a paralympic champion.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How clever!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Um...okay.    I agree, it's a clever costume.  And I've seen the leg lamp.  I keep forgetting it's from the movie.  Maybe if I actually saw the movie I would appreciate the leg lamp.  Mostly I just think it's dumb.  Which I guess is the point.


Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Um...okay.  I agree, it's a clever costume. And I've seen the leg lamp. I keep forgetting it's from the movie. Maybe if I actually saw the movie I would appreciate the leg lamp. Mostly I just think it's dumb. Which I guess is the point.
> 
> 
> Betsy


It's a great movie.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's a great movie.


Right.

Betsy, watch the movie. It's better than It's a Wonderful Life IMHO. 

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I haven't seen that movie, but I think that costume is great  --  not for the joke but because it was not that long ago that people with any sort of physical challenge were expected to not draw attention to it lest they somehow make others uncomfortable.  Wonderful that those days are (mostly) over.  I'm sure the Paralympics helped a great deal in changing the public's attitudes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Right.
> 
> Betsy, watch the movie. It's better than It's a Wonderful Life IMHO.
> 
> L


I suppose I will some day. The blurb just hasn't appealed to me. And the leg lamp being in it doesn't lead me to think otherwise. And nothing's better than It's A Wonderful Life. Bite your tongue. Heresy in this thread! Heresy, I tell you! You are banned from the thread. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I suppose I will some day. The blurb just hasn't appealed to me. And the leg lamp being in it doesn't lead me to think otherwise. And nothing's better than It's A Wonderful Life. Bite your tongue. Heresy in this thread! Heresy, I tell you! You are banned from the thread.
> 
> Betsy


It's not only the lamp. It's the whole vintage atmosphere and dozens of little things you can relate to. I think the narration by a grown-up Ralphie really makes the movie.

I feel the same way about _A Christmas Story_ as I do about _The Princess Bride_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's not only the lamp. It's the whole vintage atmosphere and dozens of little things you can relate to. I think the narration by a grown-up Ralphie really makes the movie.
> 
> I feel the same way about _A Christmas Story_ as I do about _The Princess Bride_.


Aaahh...a movie I've tried to watch a few times....

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I don't think I've ever seen the whole movie: I've seen bits and pieces from time to time, but it's obviously never pulled me in like it has many others.


Me too. I don't know why it never drew me in.

My favorite Christmas movie of all time is Scrooge (1951) with Alastair Sim. I first saw it when I was little and we were trimming the tree. Thought the 3rd spirit was so scarey. Later (still as a kid), it was shown every afternoon for two weeks on local TV (NYC) and I watched it every time it was on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Me too. I don't know why it never drew me in.
> 
> My favorite Christmas movie of all time is Scrooge (1951) with Alastair Sim. I first saw it when I was little and we were trimming the tree. Thought the 3rd spirit was so scarey. Later (still as a kid), it was shown every afternoon for two weeks on local TV (NYC) and I watched it every time it was on.


Love that version of A Christmas Carol....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A Christmas Story doesn't appear to be available for free streaming from either Netflix or Amazon Prime. And I don't care to pay for it. (


Spoiler



Seriously, the picture of the kid on the video "cover" totally turns me off.


 Sorry to all who love the movie.) I'll keep my eyes open for it on TV. Surely, as it's so beloved, it will be on TV at some point. If I find it, I'll try to give it a try.... EDIT: Looks like its on TNT on the 16th at 6PM; I've set it to record....we'll see. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A Christmas Story doesn't appear to be available for free streaming from either Netflix or Amazon Prime. And I don't care to pay for it. (
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


All day Christmas marathon on TNT. _You can't escape the power of the lamp!_


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm seeing "christmas story-the musical" this afternoon.  never seen the movie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> i'm seeing "christmas story-the musical" this afternoon. never seen the movie.


I saw that there was a musical made of it. I do like musicals.... 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

telracs said:


> i'm seeing "christmas story-the musical" this afternoon. never seen the movie.


Maybe it'll come to dvd someday. Let us know how you like it.

Don't think they'll have he Bumpis's dogs, though.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Maybe it'll come to dvd someday. Let us know how you like it.
> 
> Don't think they'll have he Bumpis's dogs, though.


they did have the dogs, gertie.

show was a lot of fun. kids in it were incredible. there was this one tiny tapdancer who was beyond fantastic.

only problem i had was that the narration was a bit intrusive.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

telracs said:


> they did have the dogs, gertie.
> 
> show was a lot of fun. kids in it were incredible. there was this one tiny tapdancer who was beyond fantastic.
> 
> only problem i had was that the narration was a bit intrusive.


I love musicals. Glad to hear this one was a lot of fun.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> they did have the dogs, gertie.
> 
> show was a lot of fun. kids in it were incredible. there was this one tiny tapdancer who was beyond fantastic.
> 
> only problem i had was that the narration was a bit intrusive.


Somehow the idea of it as a musical is much more appealing to me....

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Somehow the idea of it as a musical is much more appealing to me....
> 
> Betsy


keep an eye out next year, i suspect it might tour a bit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

telracs said:


> they did have the dogs, gertie.
> 
> show was a lot of fun. kids in it were incredible. there was this one tiny tapdancer who was beyond fantastic.
> 
> only problem i had was that the narration was a bit intrusive.


The narration makes the movie, but I can see where it would be intrusive in a stage musical.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> keep an eye out next year, i suspect it might tour a bit.


Unfortunately, we don't go to the theatre much here...too much of a pain the butt...AND too expensive.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It may not be "legal", but DH just brought home the colorized dvd so we are watching it again now.

eta:  DH just realized he is now the same age as Uncle Billy and is totally depressed - Uncle Billy is OLD-looking!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's a Wonderful Life was on again a day ago.  I forced myself not to watch it.  

Now I opened this thread to place my comment and the first thing that I saw was the leg lamp person.  Quite stunning when you are not expecting it.  What movie was this, please?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lee44 said:


> It's a Wonderful Life was on again a day ago. I forced myself not to watch it.
> 
> Now I opened this thread to place my comment and the first thing that I saw was the leg lamp person. Quite stunning when you are not expecting it. What movie was this, please?


_A Christmas Story_. One of my favorites.

I have all these Christmas DVDs and I haven't been watching at all. Christmas is only 13 days away so I'd better get busy.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's on Prime, but only for purchase at $9.99
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Its-A-Wonderful-Life/dp/B001M432XA/ref=sr_1_1?s=instant-video&ie=UTF8&qid=1354410625&sr=1-1&keywords=it%27s+a+wonderful+life
> 
> Betsy


I bought it a few weeks ago and watched it with my 12 year old. She had never seen it before. She liked it enough to want to watch it again the next night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And we're watching it again tonight....

Atta boy, Clarence!

Betsy


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

My family used to watch "It's A Wonderful Life" every year. Something always bothered me about it and when I figured out what it was, I decided to never watch it again. And I haven't.

I do like the 1951 Alistair Sim version of "Scrooge", and I quite like "A Christmas Story". I used to watch "Scrooge" every year and got a kick when I realized that the young Jacob Marley was played by Patrick Macnee of "Avengers" fame. But now my Christmas Tradition is to listen to "The Shepherd" (a short story by Frederick Forsythe) as read by Al Maitland -- they've broadcast it on CBC Radio every Christmas Eve since 1979.

http://www.cbc.ca/asithappens/features/2012/12/24/fireside-al-maitland-reads-frederick-forsyths-the-shepherd/

It's about 32 minutes long -- well worth it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the Alister Sim Scrooge...have never seen A Christmas Story, I expect I'll watch it eventually.  Love It's A Wonderful Life, Miracle on 34th St and Scrooged.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

DD and spouse got home late yesterday afternoon and insisted it was the only Christmas movie they hadn't seen this year, so we watched it last night.  Then it was on tv again this afternoon (I confess to snoozing through lots of it).  I think I have reached It's a Wonderful Life overload for this year.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love the Alister Sim Scrooge...have never seen A Christmas Story, I expect I'll watch it eventually. Love It's A Wonderful Life, Miracle on 34th St and Scrooged.
> 
> Betsy


What I find great about "A Christmas Story" is that it's told from the point of view of the children. And the children aren't the usual mix of 'adults in children's bodies'. They are children, and they talk and act like children. On top of that I grew up in a cold climate, and I can relate to many of the themes: Wanting a special present very badly; exaggerated idea of my literary talent; bundling up against the cold; bullies; the episodic nature of a child's world; daydreaming; getting the Christmas tree; awe/fear of my father at times; going to see Santa; getting a tongue stuck to something (in my case an icicle), my father's dislike of the neighbourhood dogs, ... the list goes on until we get to Christmas morning and the opening of presents.

So, at every stage of the movie, I see the truths embedded in the scenes -- and as they are told with a big dollop of humour, it becomes a fun nostalgia trip into a world that probably never was (neither the one of the story, nor my own childhood). But memories are like that. Then there are the brief glimpses of the adult side, which never having had children I can only look upon with interest, wondering if my parents had similar thoughts/experiences. Darrin McGavin, as the 'Old Man' (father), has the role of a lifetime. I've always enjoyed his performances, and this one tops the lot.

The story is told with warmth and compassion -- even for the bully, Scut Farkus. And so, I find myself entranced by it whenever it makes an appearance on TV. And, occasionally I put on my VHS tape and watch it again, whether it be Christmas or July, when the notion seizes me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

D.A. Boulter said:


> What I find great about "A Christmas Story" is that it's told from the point of view of the children. And the children aren't the usual mix of 'adults in children's bodies'. They are children, and they talk and act like children. On top of that I grew up in a cold climate, and I can relate to many of the themes: Wanting a special present very badly; exaggerated idea of my literary talent; bundling up against the cold; bullies; the episodic nature of a child's world; daydreaming; getting the Christmas tree; awe/fear of my father at times; going to see Santa; getting a tongue stuck to something (in my case an icicle), my father's dislike of the neighbourhood dogs, ... the list goes on until we get to Christmas morning and the opening of presents.
> 
> So, at every stage of the movie, I see the truths embedded in the scenes -- and as they are told with a big dollop of humour, it becomes a fun nostalgia trip into a world that probably never was (neither the one of the story, nor my own childhood). But memories are like that. Then there are the brief glimpses of the adult side, which never having had children I can only look upon with interest, wondering if my parents had similar thoughts/experiences. Darrin McGavin, as the 'Old Man' (father), has the role of a lifetime. I've always enjoyed his performances, and this one tops the lot.
> 
> The story is told with warmth and compassion -- even for the bully, Scut Farkus. And so, I find myself entranced by it whenever it makes an appearance on TV. And, occasionally I put on my VHS tape and watch it again, whether it be Christmas or July, when the notion seizes me.


Exactly! So many things in that movie spark memories. I think I'm more of an age to remember those Christmases and things like the Little Orphan Annie Decoder Pin, saving up box tops for some piece of advertising junk that I absolutely had to have. The automated Christmas windows were definitely a highlight. Store Santas. No leg lamp, though. 

Yes, the Old Man was wonderful. And no, my Dad wasn't like that at all. Except for the Chinese restaurant. That was a novelty in our area. One from column A and one from column B.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there's a separate thread for discussing _A Christmas Story_?   Just sayin'. d*mn kids! Get off my lawn! 

I love _It's A Wonderful Life_ because (a) it has Jimmy Stewart. I'm a HUGE Jimmy Stewart fan. And I love the idea that we have so much impact on each other's lives; that each thing we do, large or small, has an impact. Sort of an early depiction of Chaos theory.  And it's got humor and drama. And Lionel Barrymore.  He's so delightfully nasty.

One of my favorite scenes is the run on the Savings & Loan. And how Mary jumps forward with the honeymoon money.... And hubby and I were both sitting crying at the end.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And my girlfriend just texted me to say she's watching that Christmas Classic, _Raiders of the Lost Ark_



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Previously unpublished photos from the set of _It's a Wonderful Life_

http://life.time.com/culture/its-a-wonderful-life-photos-from-the-set-of-a-holiday-classic/?iid=lf%7Cmostpop#1

Betsy


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I've always liked Stewart -- though finding out about his politics spoiled it a little. He was good in Westerns, Comedy, practically anything he put his mind to. I enjoyed watching his performances. He did a good job in "It's a Wonderful Life", and perhaps that's why I dislike it. It made me feel for the man (Bailey) and I hate what the writers did to him -- the moral they chose to push.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for those photos, Betsy.

Wonder how they painted the corn flakes white before they had better artificial snow?


----------

